# new toy in town



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

sweet ! when do we get to see the new videos lol


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh....she's cute. How much did she weigh? You must be one proud papa!
Seriously though, love to see some vids. 
New toys are always fun....and usually expensive.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, you got taken! There's not even a place to put in the Video Cassette!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ric call me on old camera please or pm me your number thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh do these new cameras come with their own safety harness lol lol ...just kidding...


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

if your looking to buy the one that was "drop tested" it may be expensive for all the R & D Rick put into it.:teeth:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

You went to the ATA show and brought home a camera?

Tsk...

Doin it wrong... should have been a bow. :wink:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*JDoupe* wish you were there when I bought it, I spent 3 hours trying to force a tape in the SDHC slot.....thanks alot..too little too late :jksign:
*rdneckhillbilly* she is a beaut..she weighed in a 5.4 lbs and already she is very stable, but be carefull she picks up everything
*classichunter* surprisingly enough it does come with it's own harness, but it hangs over your shoulder :wink:
*rsteep* expensive wouldn't even come close, The R & D team has quit testing them for the drop test :mg:
*shootthewhatnow* oh don't worry the ATA wasn't a waste, for starters my wife won a Bowtech Heartbreaker and a complete Prois camo outfit:darkbeer:

Ted I'll be keeping my old camera for B footage and the girls will be using it on their hunts....sorry

Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I will get some info on what is a decent camera and roughly what should cost me used as you have done all the home work already.. nice toy.. but I thought when you said new toy maybe you where at an xxx shop and bought something... lol lol lol


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ted back in the day XXX was moonshine...so I don't understand ;-), there's plenty of good quality camera's for sale now relatively cheap so to speak....some of the higher end cameras are going for good prices because everyone is believing that the min dv tapes are going the way of the dodo bird. the tapes will be around for a good while yet, so you may want to take advantage of this. there are definate pros and cons to mini dv....the biggest con is uploading footage in real time.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

wow.....you bought a Wall.E.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice camera Rick, she looks sweet..c'mon turkey season...LOL


----------

